# Colour dillemma



## MultiDaxio (Jul 19, 2015)

I have that art of a girl, listening to music. Beside the fact that her hand is waaaaaay out of proportion, I had a dillema whether I should leave the coloured version, or make a somewhat print/stamp/sticker-esque thing with pink colour monotony... Halp D:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone has their own preference and neither is wrong. My preference is the colored one. But go with what your preference is.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree with Tarry. One little thing. The hand is backwards.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

LOL.. I was gonna say that Eddie! I don't think the hand is so much out of proportion as the thumb is on the wrong side! Put your hand on your head and see


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

jajajajaja boys are right about the hand fact >.< (I checked it xD)

Hmmm pink version is ok, but I prefer the colored one


----------

